# A NEWLY DISCOVERED SHRIMP named Tn23!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

On Wednesday night on October 20th 2010. Tn23 had come over to my new location where my "mad scientist" experiments take place and had netted out a NEW SHRIMP..... well at least in my tanks LOL. What can this be......Tn23?!?!?!?


















THATS RIGHT! GREEN HULK! I had no idea i had another variant, well mutation in my BKK / Panda tanks. Truly an amazing specimen with metallic green and blue colors.

Anyways, the main reason Tn23 had come was to help me take some amazing pictures. Hes got some mad skills when it comes to photography.

Here is a top notch Painted fire red:









*Whats this? Blue Panda?!?!*








nope! its just the lighting. LOL

And finally, some BKK and panda pics:


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

man let me sell my car and then I can start another 10 more tanks...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice shrimps frank... Hope to see them one of these days. I want some but the price is too high for my liking right now.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome pics and shrimp! I need to come to Vancouver one day and see them in person.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> man let me sell my car and then I can start another 10 more tanks...


ah, a dedicated hobbyist


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp. BTW I want to set up a 10 gallon shrimp tank. What are some musts for keeping shrimp?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I must say the shrimps were absolutely amazing to see in person.
Very stunning in color, hopefully I`ll get my hands on some in the near future


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Beautiful shrimp. BTW I want to set up a 10 gallon shrimp tank. What are some musts for keeping shrimp?


exact same params as CRS in terms of the expensive ones. The fire reds and painted fire reds are same as any normal cherries.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking shrimps. Love the metallic green one.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

wow love the pics some mad skills


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Frank definitely has the nicest shrimps!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Frank definitely has the nicest shrimps!


Thanks Jackson =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone on another forum claimed I had photoshoped the pictures to make it look green and to make a video clip to prove it. Its quite frustrating to want to share things with other people and yet be driven down to the ground just because I can't show a picture. I've moved the hulks to my parents house where I usually meet people for transactions. Here is a small clip of the hulk and BKK. Clear depiction of color.

Franks Hulk clip


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

well done frank......you have created a new strain.....keep up with crossings .

thanks for posting them


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> well done frank......you have created a new strain.....keep up with crossings .
> 
> thanks for posting them


Thankyou Francis, actually its been done before but I haven't seen any since.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i love the coloration on that shrimpie! How long do you think it'll be till you are able to supply them to others?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i love the coloration on that shrimpie! How long do you think it'll be till you are able to supply them to others?


uhhhh.... the hulks i have no idea whether they are recessive or co-dominant to black. I'm just working on some experiments to see just that. I have been selling Pandas which give off BKK offspring.

Frank


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice!

I saw a Green Hulk a while ago for sale on a forum for a huge amount of money!

They are very rare: ) And the colour is stunning:O


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Someone on another forum claimed I had photoshoped the pictures to make it look green and to make a video clip to prove it. Its quite frustrating to want to share things with other people and yet be driven down to the ground just because I can't show a picture. I've moved the hulks to my parents house where I usually meet people for transactions. Here is a small clip of the hulk and BKK. Clear depiction of color.
> 
> Franks Hulk clip


HAHA~ No need to be angry Frank, I think i just sniff jelousy! HAHA~ No doubt you're the king for shrimps, and becuz of that kinda reputation you hold, there's bound to be haters!
I say keep up with the good work and ignore what others think! =) As long as you're happy with what you're doing!


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow.. nice shrimps !!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Someone on another forum claimed I had photoshoped the pictures to make it look green and to make a video clip to prove it. Its quite frustrating to want to share things with other people and yet be driven down to the ground just because I can't show a picture. I've moved the hulks to my parents house where I usually meet people for transactions. Here is a small clip of the hulk and BKK. Clear depiction of color.
> 
> Franks Hulk clip


take it as a compliment, he thinks your shrimps are "unbelievable" and couldnt look that good without editing the photo
just shows how nice they really are imo


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, thanks =) tang daddy had just come by and he's seen the hulks for himself as well


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i hope to see it as well frank, maybe when i come to get those amano's?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow they have both seen it frank except me hahahaha, well hope to see it one day and hope to have some Pandas or BKK off you. Let me know when they price go down so i can pick up a few hehehe. Also let me know if i can pick up the CBS this sunday afternoon thanks.


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome photos.. and mutation! good job!
Keep pushing that evolution boundary


----------

